# Gross Stuff



## uwuzumakii (May 6, 2015)

Now, this is most likely going to not get ANY replies, but might as well try. The point of this thread is to say the things that gross you out the most. Just post what you think is gross and whether not you agree if the thing in the post above you is gross. Okay... something that grosses me out is the word "moist". So gross...


----------



## honeymoo (May 6, 2015)

Ketchup.


----------



## madokaname (May 6, 2015)

when food that is not supposed to be wet is wet. like chips in water, potatoes in juice... that sort of thing


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2015)

Fat dripping off food... I'm throwing up in my mouth thinking about it


----------



## Soda Fox (May 6, 2015)

madokaname said:


> when food that is not supposed to be wet is wet. like chips in water, potatoes in juice... that sort of thing



That grosses me out, too.

I'm grossed out by the hair in the shower drain when it's time to clean it out.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 6, 2015)

the fact that this is in brewsters cafe, so gross.

lol jk i think mold is gross

but this belongs in the basement


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2015)

I find hair in drains strange because I never have to clean my shower drain out of hairs because there's never hairs in them? Perhaps you have a smaller drain than me, I don't know.


----------



## Bixxy (May 6, 2015)

Hair in food


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 6, 2015)

Half cooked food grosses me out.


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Mayonaise.


----------



## Feloreena (May 6, 2015)

The smell of fish.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 6, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Furries.



does that mean u think animal crossing villagers are gross?


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2015)

When somebodies house is covered in animal hair. 




hemming1996 said:


> I find hair in drains strange because I never have to clean my shower drain out of hairs because there's never hairs in them? Perhaps you have a smaller drain than me, I don't know.



Maybe they're going bald.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 6, 2015)

I couldn't read the topic (sorry!) in fear of breaking my current mood, but I don't like things that refer to the bathroom, or explicit use of kid-innapropriate words without proper context (surely most people have run into the latter. When they happen, you know the person who did it lacks personality...).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 6, 2015)

Babies are gross. I hate them.


----------



## Moddie (May 6, 2015)

Intolerant people, and people who try to constantly justify their love of distasteful humour by calling it satire when it isn't even satire. (I'm joking about the second half, but seriously, I don't care what you watch. At all. So long as you're not forcing me to watch and it's not hurting anyone, whatever. But my friend needs to stop giving me uncalled for essays on their belief that shows like Family Guy are satire. They're not.)

I don't find much gross in the literal 'I'm feel like I'm going to vomit' sense, I've quite a strong stomach. But my own blood, and even the slightest smell of excrement does set me off slightly. I haven't actually thrown up in years but yeah.

Also, I agree with the last poster. Babies are gross. I don't know why anyone would want one.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2015)

Moddie said:


> But my friend needs to stop giving me uncalled for essays on their belief that shows like Family Guy are satire.




Does your friend know what satire is?


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

mustard and public restrooms


----------



## Moddie (May 6, 2015)

Tao said:


> Does your friend know what satire is?


Clearly not. I've tried to explain it but I don't seem to be able to in a way that they understand. My friend just seems to think satire is synonymous with offensive and nothing more.


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> does that mean u think animal crossing villagers are gross?


Nah, villagers might be humanoid, but they're cute cartoon style  characters. Furries are gross and kinda scary. They're humanoid but way too realistic while still having cartoonish features to the point where they're just hideous.


----------



## Optimistic Dinosaur (May 6, 2015)

*Warning, really gross and mild language*


I used to have a girl in my class who consistently picked off her pimples. Her hair was greasy, she was a mess and one time I found a stash of FNAF porn in her folder.She also wore see-through shirts and hot pink sports bras in PE class because she wanted to get people's attention. She used to hit me in halls and stuff until I almost broke her wrists (no regrets, sorry) Sadly, she's still the only girl that liked me lmao

Another person in my class picks off her warts and never covers her mouth when she sneezes. One time, in math class, she sneezed and half of her sneeze landed in my mouth or in my book. Another time, we had a code RED and had to pack tightly together. I look over and about 3 inches from my face is her bloody as all hell elbow with a nasty wart hanging off of it. I gagged and my teacher got super mad.

Over all, I just hate people that won't take care of themselves because they feel as if they are entitled to have other people do it for them.


----------



## Llust (May 6, 2015)

Haha, I have a lot of pet peeves involving gross stuff that people do. Basically, reptiles are a huge nope to me. They're disgusting in my opinion due to their scales, patterns and just . . . no. I guess I'm okay with turtles considering I see them everywhere, but it doesn't mean they still don't freak me out. Other things are greasy hair, short/bitten nails (especially when the places they bit them are all jagged, red and puffy.. e.o) and a lot of other things. Like..I have no tolerance for gross things or habits. For example, I literally cringe when girls with greasy hair or a terrible stench / breath are all up in my face. I use to sit behind this girl in my bio class with greasy hair for a whole term, and for some reason like every five minutes she would flip her hair back and let her greasy hair just sit on my desk considering it was long. I mean, her hair was greasy from the roots to her hair all the way down to the tip and she had a terrible stench. I couldn't tolerate that at all, yet I don't mind sharing drinks with certain people. Then there's this guy in my gym class who was sick for like a month, so every day he would walk by me and just cough in my face without covering his mouth. I ended up being sick as well, had to deal with endless runny noses and sore throats. A majority of the people would I explained this to would call me rude, but at least I don't say anything about it to those people haha.. It's just because of the fact that gross things in general irritate me


----------



## riummi (May 6, 2015)

I find it gross when people lick their fingers to turn a page in a book. My teacher did it once when passing out papers and I made this face like "thats disgusting" and she got all pissed lol

Another thing that urks me is spiders /-; or most insects overall


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Feloreena said:


> The smell of fish.



This statement is greatness.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 6, 2015)

Mold on my strawberries.
Eggs.
Brussels Sprouts.
The Angry Video Game Nerd's jokes (no offense, buddy).
The video on people getting genetic diseases and flies.
Flies in general.


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (May 6, 2015)

spit. i absolutely am disgusted by spit lmao


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

feet. i absolutely cannot stand feet


----------



## cheezyfries (May 6, 2015)

ketchup is my worst enemy. whenever i smell it or even see it my gag reflex occurs and i gag. i have a bad reflex, but literally the sight of it makes me want to turn away- if any of my friends are eating it with something i tend to turn into the other direction. i hate most condiments, but the gelatinous texture of ketchup is horrible. i hate the word smear, it just sounds so weird lol, kinda like how a lot of people hate the word moist


----------



## Kasuralixa (May 6, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> feet. i absolutely cannot stand feet



!!! this
if someone touches me w their foot i will cut it off. feet are vile.


----------



## Benevoir (May 7, 2015)

Rotten foods grosses me out and I stay the hell away from the kitchen when we need to clean out the fridge if necessary. I also can't tolerate bad BO and liquid Panadol.


----------



## penguins (May 7, 2015)

my brothers hair
he has an afro and the hairs are all curly and tiny and gross and he leaves them in the bathroom and it gives me nightmares


----------



## kassie (May 7, 2015)

I find Ranch dressing gross. The smell is just... ugh.


----------



## doggaroo (May 7, 2015)

Meat. and disembodied human hair.  ugh, I'm so glad my hair doesn't fall out


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)




----------



## noctos (May 7, 2015)

I'm grossed out by a lot of stuff, like touching wet food, cleaning under the bathtub, or listening to people chew. However one of my biggest pet peeves is touching "dry" stuff after a shower. My hands will be all wrinkly and weird and touching a piece of paper just sends the biggest shiver through my body. I need to wait at least 30 minutes after a shower before I touch a book.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 7, 2015)

Who would forget these guys?

Roaches are the kings of gross things.


----------



## Gusmanak (May 7, 2015)

when someone touches me and i don't like them


----------



## Azza (May 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> feet. i absolutely cannot stand feet



I thought I was the only one 0-0


----------



## honeymoo (May 7, 2015)

when people take pictures of food like meat or tomato pastas it's just eeweweweew


----------



## rev1175 (May 7, 2015)

Dogs.


----------



## emre3 (May 7, 2015)

People chewing with their mouth open

edit: or just people in general


----------



## carlaeleni (May 7, 2015)

Slugs are the most disgusting creatures in the world, hands down. I also feel really sick if I see people picking bloody scabs eeuuugghhh


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

This is oddly specific but pregnancy, the mention of insides/innards, and the implication that somebody could potentially move around your insides for any reason (while you can still feel it).

Makes me feel sickkk


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> my brothers hair
> he has an afro and the hairs are all curly and tiny and gross and he leaves them in the bathroom and it gives me nightmares



Get the Star Rod, and then cut your brother's hair!



skeletique said:


> I find Ranch dressing gross. The smell is just... ugh.



You are no longer my friend.



rev1175 said:


> Dogs.



My sister thinks the same thing.



carlaeleni said:


> Slugs are the most disgusting creatures in the world, hands down. I also feel really sick if I see people picking bloody scabs eeuuugghhh



Same.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> feet. i absolutely cannot stand feet



Holy **** same here


----------



## Brackets (May 7, 2015)

I'm doing skin atm at med school and literally every lecture makes me nauseous. I hate crusty ulcers and warts, even worse if it's on someone's feet or vagina, bleurgh.


----------



## mogyay (May 7, 2015)

chewing cotton balls

widbweriofbergbveingeop

just imagine it oh lord


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

Kasuralixa said:


> !!! this
> if someone touches me w their foot i will cut it off. feet are vile.





Azza said:


> I thought I was the only one 0-0





Nebudelic said:


> Holy f*cm same here



right? they're just... BLEH. i don't care how well someone takes care of their feet, i will still find them disgusting


----------



## kikiiii (May 7, 2015)

no clue why but stickers really gross me out. especially when ppl put them on their face or tries peeling them off & it doesnt come off all the way hjsdahjksdjsaoid


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

Meat.


----------



## randomkay (May 7, 2015)

For me its throw up. The sound someone makes when they are about to throw up, the look, the smell, I will have a full blown panic attack before I will allow myself to throw up. Its always been traumatic to me and I am not sure why


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

bandages that have been left on for a day or so


----------



## Kailah (May 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> bandages that have been left on for a day or so



oh that is kinda gross.. they get lint on it and stuff and ew. 

but i think frogs are pretty gross. ; v ; one of my worst fears


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

Kailah said:


> oh that is kinda gross.. they get lint on it and stuff and ew.
> 
> but i think frogs are pretty gross. ; v ; one of my worst fears



yeah and they smell awful, ew ew ew ew.

awww i like frogs ;u; they're so cute but i can understand why people don't


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 7, 2015)

Runny, under cooked egg whites. So gross.

My hubby made me an egg sandwich and the gross egg whites kept dripping on my plate. I only took two bites, then threw it away.


----------



## StrawberryCream (May 7, 2015)

Slugs, snails and peas. I hate how slimy and disgusting slugs and snails are and peas taste horrible.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

hair in my food. even if it's the tastiest meal ever, i will not eat it if there is even a tiny bit of hair or dust


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 7, 2015)

audino said:


> This is oddly specific but pregnancy, the mention of insides/innards, and the implication that somebody could potentially move around your insides for any reason (while you can still feel it).
> 
> Makes me feel sickkk



I don't know why, but this really made me laugh. Good thing that this doesn't bother most people. No one would have kids.lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> hair in my food. even if it's the tastiest meal ever, i will not eat it if there is even a tiny bit of hair or dust



Same. Sometimes it's my own hair, and it still bothers me. ( even though I wash it everday.) I just can't eat anymore and I lose my appetite.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

audino said:


> This is oddly specific but pregnancy, the mention of insides/innards, and the implication that somebody could potentially move around your insides for any reason (while you can still feel it).
> 
> Makes me feel sickkk



I feel the same way. Pregnancy grosses me out so badly... I will never have children, or at least one of my own (not that I want any, anyway, but still).


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Seeing insects on the sidewalk that have been stepped on. Yuck.


----------



## MBaku (May 7, 2015)

Boogers. I don't even like seeing the word.


----------



## kitanii (May 7, 2015)

Mouth noises


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

MBaku said:


> Boogers. I don't even like seeing the word.



Then how did you type it?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 29, 2015)

frogs. id faint if i get close to one or worse, touch one.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

worms, especially maggots (they're larvae which makes them even worse)

I have vermiphobia. if I saw a worm I panic, my vision becomes blurry and I start shivering and shaking like a dying bird


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

tape worms o.e soggy chips


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh my god, I forgot about this... Anyways, new gross thing, this is kinda for guys, people that have no aim when going to the bathroom... It's totally disgusting, I don't want to see your waste! It's gross!


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 29, 2015)

This disgusting-slimy thing. I love vegetables, but this... this is not a vegetable. It is an alien creature disguised as a vegetable, and I'm convinced that Satan himself had something to do with it.







Ps: This slimy creature is called an Okra.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> This disgusting-slimy thing. I love vegetables, but this... this is not a vegetable. It is an alien creature disguised as a vegetable, and I'm convinced that Satan himself had something to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, yes that is extremely ross, and second, I think your signature is hilarious.


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Oh my god, I forgot about this... Anyways, new gross thing, this is kinda for guys, people that have no aim when going to the bathroom... It's totally disgusting, I don't want to see your waste! It's gross!



omg sometimes i see a strange liquid all over the toilet seat o.e wtf how does that happen?!! yes i hate that, or if ppl dont flush


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 29, 2015)

Pickles, drool, vomit, body odor, mud, hair in the drain, racism, most other forms of discrimination

And pimples popping. Especially huge ones. I can't believe there's videos of huge pimples popping on YouTube. I haven't watched them because just the thought of it makes me feel like puking

- - - Post Merge - - -



randomkay said:


> For me its throw up. The sound someone makes when they are about to throw up, the look, the smell, I will have a full blown panic attack before I will allow myself to throw up. Its always been traumatic to me and I am not sure why



You're probably emetophobic. I'm the same way.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 29, 2015)

Flies.
Flies are disgusting.
I hate them with a passion.


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

randomkay said:


> For me its throw up. The sound someone makes when they are about to throw up, the look, the smell, I will have a full blown panic attack before I will allow myself to throw up. Its always been traumatic to me and I am not sure why



I'm the same way. It's okay, but my family teases me by making throw up sounds when I'm around
Jeez


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Some parts of pregnancy like when your belly button turns inside out. Like NO.
Spit and gargling.
Chewed up or wet food (that shouldn't be wet). 
Blood, needles, organs, tissue, etc. Anything medical basically.
Spiders.
Poor hygiene. 
Long fingernails and toenails.


----------



## peniny (Sep 30, 2015)

specific words, especially with the "oi" sound, like ointment, moist. i also don't like the word panties. gross, it's underwear.
when my family brushes their hair and it gets on the floor and they don't clean it up, resulting in long stringy hairs all over the floor. 
old wet towel smell, always happens at my grandparents house and it makes me gag. like when a wet towel sits too long and starts smelling all musty and mildewy and gross. ugh.

i'm sure there's a lot more i'm missing but those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 30, 2015)

Raw meat.

I'm fine with most things that gross out some people; blood, vomit, etc., though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

Humans are really nasty, like die off already. They're really dirty too... like why?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Humans are really nasty, like die off already. They're really dirty too... like why?



because they need to Scrub dat


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Flies.
> Flies are disgusting.
> I hate them with a passion.



I once sat for a good 10 minutes video taping a fly who landed on my computer and he sat there cleaning his head forever and defecated all over my computer...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knopekin said:


> Raw meat.
> 
> I'm fine with most things that gross out some people; blood, vomit, etc., though.



I'm a vegetarian and I used to be really off-put by meat until I started pretending it was all premium cuts of human meat. ^u^


----------



## Azza (Sep 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm a vegetarian and I used to be really off-put by meat until I started pretending it was all premium cuts of human meat. ^u^



... Wouldn't that make it worse?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

Azza said:


> ... Wouldn't that make it worse?



Not to me, I'm the kind of person who cheers and humans dying in movies but falls apart when the dog steps on a thorn... Animal>Humans


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

COOKED ONIONS

okay and this is really specific but when boys who use a lot of ~ and ^^ emotes say the word panties it just really grosses me out and makes me want to die


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 30, 2015)

I can stand most things but the one thing I can't stand are people that are overweight without any medical disabilities. For me that just shows that you don't want or just can't take care of yourself and that you don't respect your own health. 
Don't get me wrong, I've been friends with guys that were overweight because we could go along well, but that doesn't mean I don't think they should care more about themselves.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 30, 2015)

The main thing that grosses me out is long fingernails. 
Though if people keep their nails long to put designs/polish/decals on it or whatever, I'm generally fine with it. I just dislike fingernails that are long and overly dirty...


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I can stand most things but the one thing I can't stand are people that are overweight without any medical disabilities. For me that just shows that you don't want or just can't take care of yourself and that you don't respect your own health.
> Don't get me wrong, I've been friends with guys that were overweight because we could go along well, but that doesn't mean I don't think they should care more about themselves.



And what about sickly think persons?


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 30, 2015)

Azabache said:


> And what about sickly think persons?



You mean underweight people? I think exactly the same about those. Of course again excluding medical disabilities such as eating disorders and anorexia.


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> You mean underweight people? I think exactly the same about those. Of course again excluding medical disabilities such as eating disorders and anorexia.



Ooops, thin**

Anyway, not trying to convince you or anything, but there can be more than the unique reason of ''idc lololol'', such as having a really active/inactive metabolism, a determined constitution which makes weight loss/gain very difficult or just liking your body even though it is considered '''over/under''! (I guess you are talking about having a body type of these and not being healthy, but still wanted to remark that being super skinny/super fat doesn't make you necessarily unhealthy. Health and over/under weight isn't incompatible).

It's like being grossed out by people who drink/smoke/do drugs/whatevs. Does it affect you? No.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 30, 2015)

Azabache said:


> Ooops, thin**
> 
> Anyway, not trying to convince you or anything, but there can be more than the unique reason of ''idc lololol'', such as having a really active/inactive metabolism, a determined constitution which makes weight loss/gain very difficult or just liking your body even though it is considered '''over/under''! (I guess you are talking about having a body type of these and not being healthy, but still wanted to remark that being super skinny/super fat doesn't make you necessarily unhealthy. Health and over/under weight isn't incompatible).
> 
> It's like being grossed out by people who drink/smoke/do drugs/whatevs. Does it affect you? No.



Just to be clear, I wasn't trying to offend anyone with the opinion I stated. The possible reasons you described where meant to be called by me as medical disabillities but I think that if we're fair that we can all agree that 90% of all people with overweight don't have any kind of medical disability or didn't have one before they were overweight. This also applies to underweight people. 
It's fine by me if people are overweight/underweight/do drugs, all those kind of things. I mean, that's their choice. And in most cases it doesn't affect me. But that doesn't mean I can't be grossed out about it. Maybe it's because my dad is an alcoholic and that has sort of pushed me on the idea that I absolutely don't want to do anything that bad for my health. But again, who am I to judge about that? 
The persons that are underweight/overweight I was talking about are also persons that aren't 'healthy', that's at least what I tried to express. Although the word healthy is of course a complete subjective word.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

Feet, photoshopped trypophobia pics, nasty dishes that i have to wash, etc.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

Overweight people for me too tbh 
Sorry


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

Azabache said:


> It's like being grossed out by people who drink/smoke/do drugs/whatevs. Does it affect you? No.


okay well i am grossed out by this. thanks for reminding me, i wish i put this in my other post


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Just to be clear, I wasn't trying to offend anyone with the opinion I stated. The possible reasons you described where meant to be called by me as medical disabillities but I think that if we're fair that we can all agree that 90% of all people with overweight don't have any kind of medical disability or didn't have one before they were overweight. This also applies to underweight people.
> It's fine by me if people are overweight/underweight/do drugs, all those kind of things. I mean, that's their choice. And in most cases it doesn't affect me. But that doesn't mean I can't be grossed out about it. Maybe it's because my dad is an alcoholic and that has sort of pushed me on the idea that I absolutely don't want to do anything that bad for my health. But again, who am I to judge about that?
> The persons that are underweight/overweight I was talking about are also persons that aren't 'healthy', that's at least what I tried to express. Although the word healthy is of course a complete subjective word.



I think i forgot/didn't understand very well your first post, as i thought/thought i had read you treat those kind of persons differently from ''normal'' people. Sorry about that.


----------



## pastellrain (Oct 1, 2015)

*(I'd recommend not reading this post if you're eating and don't wanna lose your appetite)*

I find the human body in general more-or-less repulsive. Why do we all have to sweat, have such smelly disgusting waste, and give off odor... just EWW GROSS DISGUSTING

No matter how cute us living beings can be sometimes, the fact we all poop and give of odor really, really bothers me for some reason. Icky.


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

well most things in this world (living) excrete waste and sweat. Its just how we work, but yes sadly it is quite disgusting.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 4, 2015)

At first I thought beer was gross 









but I was wrong


----------



## okaimii (Oct 4, 2015)

-Children (and the whole process of pregnancy really)
-Wet food
-Maggots
-Flies
-Loose hair (especially when its in the shower and on the floor)
-Meat with fat on it 
-Feet 
-Dirty/bitten fingernails
-People popping pimples
-Dandruff


----------



## quaintmayor (Oct 4, 2015)

dirty napkins or tissues or even wipes.
like what gross thing did you touch 
always balled up like "hey, there's something reeaally gross in me"


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 4, 2015)

i cant stand it when all the sweaty people who play sports during recess come in stinking like BO
cant u wipe off the sweat or spray anti bacteria spray on urself?


----------



## Envy (Oct 4, 2015)

I hate to say it, but I'm pretty much grossed out by everything anymore. For some reason a lot of foods that people eat really gross me out. The smells also make me nauseous. Even food I'll eat. Like cheese, it can smell really gross... >.<

Also body odors! There are a couple of people at work that smell atrocious. Unfortunately it's as if nothing can be done about it because according to my coworkers there is some strange rule somewhere that men have to me the ones to tell other men that they smell and both of them are men. All managers we have on my shift are women, except for one... But he's one of them that smells... So nothing can be done about it! What in the world?!



pastellrain said:


> *(I'd recommend not reading this post if you're eating and don't wanna lose your appetite)*
> 
> I find the human body in general more-or-less repulsive. Why do we all have to sweat, have such smelly disgusting waste, and give off odor... just EWW GROSS DISGUSTING
> 
> No matter how cute us living beings can be sometimes, the fact we all poop and give of odor really, really bothers me for some reason. Icky.



Oh I totally agree. We're all very gross! That's a terrible, terrible thing to say, I know... >.< But it feels like I get more and more repulsed as I live longer. Nowadays I don't want to touch things that other people have touched, I definitely don't like eating food I know someone has touched (use gloves!)... And the thought of touching someone else, it's very hard for me to do anymore.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 4, 2015)

People who smoke out in public grosses me out


----------



## matt (Oct 4, 2015)

Greninja said:


> People who smoke out in public grosses me out



Yeah smoking is disgusting
Also the liquid collection forming in the tooth brush pot, it gets thick and less viscous its horrid I was my toothbrush thoroughly before using


----------



## biibii (Oct 4, 2015)

stepping on something in the kitchen barefoot


----------



## okaimii (Oct 4, 2015)

getting your socks wet when you accidentally step on water or something


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

Be prepared this is real nasty


Spoiler: Be warned






Spoiler: It has to do with feminine stuff






Spoiler: I WARNED YOU



Period blood, just like no pls. I can handle real blood but this is different. Don't even get me started on the smell. I hate that I have to deal with this every month.


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

okaimii said:


> getting your socks wet when you accidentally step on water or something



or worse...when i step on any dog drool //dies


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Be prepared this is real nasty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Be warned
> ...



ugh this


Spoiler: warning



i don't know why but i got mine early, i got it early july, so annoying!


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Be prepared this is real nasty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Be warned
> ...



i hate too


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 4, 2015)

people who spit on the ground... like wtf man


----------



## Azza (Oct 4, 2015)

Envy said:


> Also body odors! There are a couple of people at work that smell atrocious. Unfortunately it's as if nothing can be done about it because according to my coworkers there is some strange rule somewhere that men have to me the ones to tell other men that they smell and both of them are men. All managers we have on my shift are women, except for one... But he's one of them that smells... So nothing can be done about it! What in the world?!?!



You should get them to tell each other that they smell.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

umeiko said:


> people who spit on the ground... like wtf man



omg this is so disgusting
my dad does it all the time

AND
at my school cafeteria people spit their gum on the floor like wtf man


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

umeiko said:


> people who spit on the ground... like wtf man



UGH especially if you hear them like make that hacking sound right before o.e


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

riummi said:


> UGH especially if you hear them like make that hacking sound right before o.e



My dad does this OMG UGHH


----------



## milkyi (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omg this is so disgusting
> my dad does it all the time
> 
> AND
> *at my school cafeteria people spit their gum on the floor like wtf man*



Wtf why just why???


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

door handles are disgusting


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

riummi said:


> UGH especially if you hear them like make that hacking sound right before o.e



oh god youd hate me lol. i only spit on the ground outside though cause it's gross inside


----------



## Brad (Oct 5, 2015)

Gore is the only thing that grosses me out.

And, only if it's people, not animals.


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 5, 2015)

gore is okay. sometimes u need a little gore in your life. unless it brings absolutely no value to the movie/show like american horror flicks. smh. 

um. bugs are gross.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

ugh dishwater getting on me, esp under my fingernails. 

besides that, people who constantly swear only to offend people, garbage bins, public pools, and homework dang it.


----------



## pastellrain (Oct 5, 2015)

umeiko said:


> people who spit on the ground... like wtf man



THANK YOU, it is disgusting. To me, it's the equivalent of watching someone take a dump on the ground or something. When I see someone spit, it ruins my whole day.


----------

